# Bahnazubis 2004



## Dennis-S. (10. September 2004)

Hallo Freunde,

ich bin einer von vielen Bahnazubis seit diesem Jahr. Würde nun gerne eine kleine Page für meinen Regionalbereich einrichten. Mit Forum und ein paar Fotos usw. Ich brauch aber ein "Art" Logo als Startseiten Bild oder dergleichen. Mir fällt aber nichts ein ,hat jemand von eich kreativen Köpfen da drauen vielleicht ein paar gute Ideen? 

Dann lasst mich davon hören

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Dark_Fighter (10. September 2004)

Wie wäre es mit einem Zug oder vielleicht was mit Schienen wobei das immer schwer zu erkennen ist. 
Und dann mal schauen ob ihr schon ein Regionales Logo habt und das vielleicht einbauen oder die Farben nehmen.


----------

